# What lines are your dog(s) from?



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll start.

Breed: Papillon
Father: Rozamie 
Mother: Kingshaven



EDIT: Feel free to put up pedigrees or links to. Here's Dexter's;

http://www.papillonnet.co.uk/pedigree-database/altaya-foreign-affair-1834.html


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My whippets are all from the Barnesmore kennels in Ireland but they are not all just their breeding

Freyja -sire: Adagio
dam: Barnesmore

Poppy - sire is a german importJust a Star Von Der Oelmuhle
dam: Barnesmore

Amber and Simba I bred myself both parents were Banresmore's

Angel- Her sire was a Barnesmore and her dam was a bitch I bred but both her parents were Barnesmore's

The italian greyhounds

Tabitha, Mac and Micca - sire Francole
dam Francole

Buck -sire Francole
dam Gianni

Without getting her papers out I can't remember Zoe's the setters breeding


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Breed: English Setter
Sire: Upperwood
Dam: Arabin

The Upperwood lines all tend to be quite slight and with smoother coats, which Henry's definitely got.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Bess's sire and dam were Cordarragh dogs.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Indie and Tau (Labradors) have a bit of a mix in there, some famous names, and some not so known. Tau's sire had a nice mix of Rocheby lines and some Oakhouse, and I line bred to Rocheby Navy Blue for her litter, injecting a lot more show into the pedigree for Zasa. 

Rhuna (flatcoat) is a mixture of some working and show, mainly Varingo lines, but more interesting, is her pedigree doesn't contain Shargleam Blackcap, a very successful dog, who wasn't over used himself, but unfortunately a few of his progeny were meaning it's hard to find a pedigree without him in there.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Bess has a lot of Thendara champions in her pedigree. Met her breeders breeder at a show last week. This is where her blond ears come from apparently!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Cian is Oakprides sire no longer in Rotts Dam: Dromnagus

A lot of Fernwood and Fantasa (Liz Dunhill) lines


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

No registered dogs in this house, but Merlin's sire was Kimbesha's Hunter, a Groenendael who goes back to a World Champion.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Bullmastiff from Graecia Kennels

dakkie....no idea cos he was my daughters dog and she has paperwork.

Saluki x....no papers.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Sue ...Kimbesha Hunter is from Van Lana's Hof lines on his dads side and Zellik on his mother's side, his grandmother was the litter sister of our own Merlin (CH Zellik Dark Magic ) http://www.simplesite.com/grondemon/15516334


----------



## theWOOFhound (Jan 24, 2014)

Freyja said:


> My whippets are all from the Barnesmore kennels in Ireland but they are not all just their breeding
> 
> Freyja -sire: Adagio
> dam: Barnesmore
> ...


Our Whippets might be related.

My boy was bred in Germany, kennel "Talking About"
sire: Whipcat out of Adagio Love Supreme line
dam: of Gentle Mind lines


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Chester - The Toller Club of Great Britain - Club
Tilly - The Toller Club of Great Britain - Club
Ember - The Toller Club of Great Britain - Club


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

theWOOFhound said:


> My boy was bred in Germany, kennel "Talking About"
> sire: Whipcat out of Adagio Love Supreme line
> dam: of Gentle Mind lines


My three also have Adagio Love Supreme a few generations back :biggrin:

Fitz - Barnesmore, Klondyke, Rowangarth, Nevedith

Wybie - Rowangarth, Towercrest, Nevedith, Klondyke

Zem - Rowangath, Towercrest, Barnesmore, Klondyke, Nevedith


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

theWOOFhound said:


> Our Whippets might be related.
> 
> My boy was bred in Germany, kennel "Talking About"
> sire: Whipcat out of Adagio Love Supreme line
> dam: of Gentle Mind lines


Freyja's sire is Adagio Love Supreme so they are related on the sire's side.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> My three also have Adagio Love Supreme a few generations back :biggrin:
> 
> Fitz - Barnesmore, Klondyke, Rowangarth, Nevedith
> 
> ...


Which are the Barnesmore's in your pedigree's ?


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Freyja said:


> Which are the Barnesmore's in your pedigree's ?


On Fitz's five generation pedigree there are;

Barnesmore Grey Dawn at Kirghiz
Barnesmore Red Squaw
Barnesmore Calypso Skies
Barnesmore War Pony
Barnesmore Chirakawa
Barnesmore Whisper 
Barnesmore Gypsy Queen
Barnesmore Red Skin
Barnesmore Painted Lady
Barnesmore Manta
Barnesmore Agent Orange

They're all on his sire's side, his dam is Klondyke/Rowangarth/Nevedith lines.

Zem's sire is Fitz's litter sister so he has the same in his pedigree.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Most of those are in my lots pedigrees my bridge baby Tegan is Grey Wolf's older sister Calypso Spies is her mum and War Pony her dad. Chirakawa is in a lot of there dogs pedigrees I can't put my new baby Poppy on as she isn't on the archives yet.

Tegan
The W h i p p e t Archives

Owen
The W h i p p e t Archives

Bandit
The W h i p p e t Archives

and Freyja
The W h i p p e t Archives


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Breed: Manchester Terrier
Sire: Rattustrap
Dam: Brendandi


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Sire rattustrap
Dam Lywieth


----------

